# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Laura Warshauer??

## karabear

what do you guys think of Laura Warshauer? I just bought her new album and i am pretty impressed with her so far. I think she's got a real shot at making it in the music world..My favorite song of hers is Sweet 17 give her a listen and let me know what you think of her??
http://www.myspace.com/laurawarshauer

Kara
Fontana

----------

